# Check my Arduino



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Folks could someone with better programming skills than me have a look at the attached arduino sketch and tell me if it outputs a correct 60-2 reluctor wheel signal ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

You have to go to Arduino internet forums, Jack. Not many Arduino's are implemented here at DIY forum. 
I am in the same position as you; Arduino is great for DIY EV. Too bad it is not widely used here.
---


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Jack,

I'm just learning Arduino stuff myself but I downloaded this simulator program yesterday, you might check into it.

http://www.arduino.com.au/Simulator-for-Arduino.php

Zak


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Folks could someone with better programming skills than me have a look at the attached arduino sketch and tell me if it outputs a correct 60-2 reluctor wheel signal ?? Thanks in advance.


 
Hello Jack, I'm neck deep in arduino stuff now. If you need someone else to look at stuff let me know.

Curious why you're trying to simulate the crank wheel though. In an E36 I don't see the need. Maybe I'm missing something.

Thaniel


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Nabla_Operator said:


> You have to go to Arduino internet forums, Jack. Not many Arduino's are implemented here at DIY forum.
> I am in the same position as you; Arduino is great for DIY EV. Too bad it is not widely used here.
> ---


Yeah, it works well. I’ve used it for a J1772 protocol implementation (and timed charging), and to hook into the elithion BMS Can bus to display the information (and cell voltages) on an awesome little display.

All my stuff is open source. corbinstreehouse.com — bug section. search for arduino in the posts.

Arudino is just C... I don’t know the answers to the original question.

corbin


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

corbin said:


> Yeah, it works well. I’ve used it for a J1772 protocol implementation (and timed charging), and to hook into the elithion BMS Can bus to display the information (and cell voltages) on an awesome little display.
> 
> All my stuff is open source. corbinstreehouse.com — bug section. search for arduino in the posts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details. Glancing through your posts I see many familiar bits of hardware. I'll have to read through it more in detail at home. 

I think the Arduino is great stuff and has opened and new world to me. Just got it talking to the K-bus properly last night (BMW E46). I'm planning to use the Radio display to put some EV information there instead of having to add an LCD screen. 

To date I have used my arduno to communicate to the Can-bus, K-Bus, ELM327 OBDII scanner and an IPOD (serial connection for IPOD controls.). Seems I should be able to make some cool stuff now.

Thaniel


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

I am just starting to explore the Arduino. It seems like a nice little system and the Web is full of info!
The only thing I don't like is, that at my size and age, I need tweezers and a magnifying glass to do anything with it


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

ken will said:


> I am just starting to explore the Arduino. It seems like a nice little system and the Web is full of info!
> The only thing I don't like is, that at my size and age, I need tweezers and a magnifying glass to do anything with it


I know what you mean. I mistakenly ordered some surface mount chips and it would be easier to solder one of the baby ticks we have here.


----------

